# *KNEESWORTH MEET (Cambs/Herts Border) - Tonight! 7pm*



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*Time for another Kneesworth meet methinks!* 

Who fancies coming along?

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (possibly still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10 but retains the name for posterity! You'll meet a great bunch of people - not necessarily in TTs now but there is usually some pretty nice metal in the car park - in the past we've had ...R8, Mustang, AC Cobra, RS4, Evo, Dodge Viper, to name a few, although I can't guarantee any of these!). Always good company and a great host...oh, and the food's not bad either! 

Time - from around 7 - 7:30 start

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel: 01763 260414

NOTE: Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take down a little side road to the east of the A10, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 itself - about half way between Royston and Cambridge.

Also - if anyone fancies a cruise on the way to the pub, I'll be at Graveley nr Stevenage around 7pm

Hands up who's coming.....

NaughTTy
phodge & davidevovi
slineTT & D6TTR
was
OuTTlaw
NormStrm
jev
scoTTy
scoTTy's mate Paul
scoTTy's mate in 370Z
Love_iTT
clived

Jampott (& Lisa?) tbc
NickP tbc
Golden Bunip?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll need to think about it....

YES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Woohoo!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I should be there, I will ask Ms Cabrio about her plans....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> I should be there, I will ask Ms Cabrio about her plans....


Excellent news - I'll add you and put Ms Cabrio in the pending box


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep, you can put me down and maybe Soph, will let you know nearer the time. Peter


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Just noticed how many posts ive done, nearly catching you all up!!!! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Yep, you can put me down and maybe Soph, will let you know nearer the time. Peter


Great news Peter - look forward to seeing you. Hope Soph can make it too 



OuTTlaw said:


> Just noticed how many posts ive done, nearly catching you all up!!!! :lol:


Almost :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can you pop me down as a maybe?

Only get back from jollies on the 15th, but may well have to be down South on the 16th. Should know within the next couple of weeks


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Can you pop me down as a maybe?
> 
> Only get back from jollies on the 15th, but may well have to be down South on the 16th. Should know within the next couple of weeks


Certainly will matey


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi

Is it ok for a newbie and possibly g/f (essex boy hope thats ok - used to live in herts!!!) to join you?

Thanks

Gareth


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gareth50 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it ok for a newbie and possibly g/f (essex boy hope thats ok - used to live in herts!!!) to join you?
> 
> ...


Course it is Gareth - the more, the merrier!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Norman and Donna now added (from FB confirmation).


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

I might attend subject to work commitments.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jev said:


> I might attend subject to work commitments.


Hope you can make it jev


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for the confirmation on FB scoTTy - looking forward to meeting your friends. Can't wait to see what one of them they turns up in!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It'll probably be an anticlimax! :?

:lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Told ya !! He can't make it now ! :lol:

So it's just me and another Paul (A6)

and a free bump up the list :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hehe! Well hopefully he'll make it to another one some time


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Pending work [smiley=bomb.gif] I'll be there.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great news Simon - fingers crossed work doesn't get in the way


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

16 (hopefully) so far 

Anyone else want to join in the fun?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT now added to the list - really looking forward to seeing his gorgeous purple beastie


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Love_iTT now added to the list - really looking forward to seeing his gorgeous purple beastie


lol that sounds so wrong


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

It was meant to :wink: I wonder if he'll come with the hood pulled back? :lol: :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> It was meant to :wink: I wonder if he'll come with the hood pulled back? :lol: :roll:


Depends if it's cold or not, they are notorious for pulling back if they are cold. :roll: :wink: :lol:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

you two need some private time in the car park ? ............ :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Tomorrow night folks 

Hope everyone's still coming!

A reminder, if anyone fancies a cruise from Graveley, I'll be there about 7pm. Let me know if you are planning on joining us there


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry guys, work has buggered up my plans so won't be able to make it now.

Have fun and see you at the next one!

Simon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ah bugga! Sorry you cant make it now Simon - damn work eh!

See you next time


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived added to the list - thanks for confirming matey [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We should be on our way, but we will need loads of hugs when we get there. It has been a very bad day for the V6.........


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Oooh dear, that sounds ominous :? Hugs ready for when you get there....as long as you're not wearing leather :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

The hugs are not for me, oh well unless they are from Penny....  they are mainly for poorer Donna.....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hugs and Pinot at the ready then :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

A great evening once again, thanks Paul for organising it, much appreciated. I had a great time talking to Was and learnt a lot of 'stuff' and mate - you car rocks. [smiley=dude.gif] :wink: That is one incredibly quick TT you've got there. Roll on for the next meet. 

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good to see you all 

So much for me "I don't have to get up in the morning". I went to be at 01:45 and then was woken at 06:45 :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Paul for organizing the meet and to all of you that provided the Pinot and the hugs for poor Donna. She feels happier now. Next meet will be with more light.................


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

good to see you all, cheers Paul for arranging as usual 8)

was good catch up with you Graham, your merlin beasty is starting to look proper _sauteed_ :lol: glad you enjoyed the little blast down the road :wink:

see you all soon 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks all for coming - was another good fun Kneesworth meet. Still completely lost on who owned all those chips and potatoes! :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Another great night, thanks for organising Paul [smiley=cheers.gif]



NaughTTy said:


> Still completely lost on who owned all those chips and potatoes! :lol:


Probably to go with the duck that must have flown away ;-)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

You know what I love about this meet.... that pretty much 10 years on we're still meeting, old freinds and new old friends. Awesome


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> You know what I love about this meet.... that pretty much 10 years on we're still meeting, old freinds and new old friends. Awesome


Exactly why I keep organising the meets - the Kneesworth Crew will always live on!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

And I can still see so very vividly me and PaulB sitting in the Kisby's Hut pub at Papworth on our very 1st meet which the next month moved to Kneesworth and we all know what happened after that, well done everyone for keeping the spirit of the "Kneesworth Crew" alive and kicking all those years later. Here's to another 10 years :wink:

Graham


----------

